# Question - 5D Classic



## sinclairbear (May 14, 2012)

Hi, I recently bought a used canon 5D classic on a Ebay and im really pleased with it. However I have a few days with it before I can say im keeping it or sending it back. The picture number on the back was 9980, i've shot the remaining 20 shots to see if it goes up or resets, i've now noticed that the file number is " 101-0003 " does this mean my camera has passed the 9999 mark 100 times? I can't see any 101 on the exif either. I've tried finding software to find the exact shutter count but without success. In an ideal world i'd send to canon to check but my timeframe doesn't allow it. Is the folder number 100 the default after a reset, and has anyone managed to find out another way of finding the shutter count?
many thanks


----------



## Viggo (May 14, 2012)

sinclairbear said:


> Hi, I recently bought a used canon 5D classic on a Ebay and im really pleased with it. However I have a few days with it before I can say im keeping it or sending it back. The picture number on the back was 9980, i've shot the remaining 20 shots to see if it goes up or resets, i've now noticed that the file number is " 101-0003 " does this mean my camera has passed the 9999 mark 100 times? I can't see any 101 on the exif either. I've tried finding software to find the exact shutter count but without success. In an ideal world i'd send to canon to check but my timeframe doesn't allow it. Is the folder number 100 the default after a reset, and has anyone managed to find out another way of finding the shutter count?
> many thanks



That's just a folder name and it resets every 9999+1, if you want to see the number of acutations the shutter has go here:

http://eoscount.com/


----------



## iaind (May 14, 2012)

The folders are numbered sequentially from 100 Each came have up to 9999 images.


----------



## matukas (May 14, 2012)

eoscount is not compatible with 5D classic (mk1)


----------



## K-amps (May 14, 2012)

matukas said:


> eoscount is not compatible with 5D classic (mk1)



Thats right, no 5Dc owner knows their shutter counts till they send it to Canon. There are some hacks to find out, you can google them if you like. When owners sell a 5Dc, it is a best guess.

By the way it is a fine Camera, congratulations!


----------



## Ryan708 (May 15, 2012)

the file numbering starts at 100_0001. so, if no one ever reset the file numbering, your camera only has 10,000 shots through it when you reached 101_0001. With a life expectancy of 100,000 shots, your 90% brand new. I would love a full frame camera


----------



## jmp2000 (May 15, 2012)

The "100" in your file list represents the folder number and the "9999" represents the image number. The folder numbers resets every time you format your CF card. I have had a 5DC for 5 years and have always had folder 100 because I format card after every shoot and I've never had a bad CF card. 

The image numbers do reset after 9999. There is no way to tell how many images the body has taken unless you keep track of all your files. I save all images on one file by year and I know that I'm at 40,205 images. So you just have to trust your seller on the amount it been used.

The 5DC is a great camera and shots awesome images for 6 year old technology. Honestly if you paid less then a grand and it's in good shape you should be happy and not worry about it.


----------



## KurtStevens (May 15, 2012)

Sucks eoscount dosent' work. I believe I bought my 5dc with ~12-15k (maybe 20k) shots and put on another 80 over 2 years but it is tough to say. I tried to remember each time my shutter clock rolled over. Thank goodness they've improved the system.


----------



## sinclairbear (May 16, 2012)

thanks for the replies, im keeping the camera and love it. Not really surprised it doesn't record file names over 9999, it just adds to the character of the camera. Its one of the more 'analogue' bits of kit i have.

Just out of interest, do many other modern canons end at 9999 also? My 550D is on about 9000 so i have no idea.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 16, 2012)

The 5dc is a great camera as long as you don't mind its slower speed, and AF. It's ISO performance is on par with the 7D and it's usually under a grand for full frame. That's a budget full frame camera IMO. 

The file name will roll over once you hit 9999 shots and a new folder is created. 

As for shutter count, my 5Dc has over 100,000 actuations easily. Just make sure the mirror box fix has been done on your camera or the mirror will fall out. ;D


----------



## agierke (May 16, 2012)

my 5Dc shutter just broke last fall and i had to send it in for repair. the shutter is rated for either 100,000 or 150,000 actuations (cant remember which). canon told me i had 186,000 shutter actuations on my 5D when it broke. 

anyway, i got a new shutter installed, a new glass filter put in front of the chip (old one was persistently dirty despite professional cleanings) and i had them clean out the viewfinder. all of that cost me 200.00 US and i got it back in a matter of days. it performed like it was new out of the box. i was extremely pleased.

so i would say don't worry about the shutter count. if you like the way the body performs and how the images look you should keep it. if there is a problem with the shutter in the near future it is a very simple and affordable fix.


----------



## Carny (May 16, 2012)

I've read about the mirror fix or upgrade other places, but no real details about it. Do you just contact a service center to get this done? Is it a recall item that canon will pay for?


----------



## MazV-L (May 16, 2012)

Carny said:


> I've read about the mirror fix or upgrade other places, but no real details about it. Do you just contact a service center to get this done? Is it a recall item that canon will pay for?


Take it in, or send it in to Canon, they will replace the mirror for free, because the glue failing on the mirror is a known issue with the 5D classic.


----------



## Greg-J (Sep 9, 2013)

In case anyone is wondering, Canon is still fixing this issue for free. My shipping box is on its way.

What a nerve racking experience to be snapping shots and hear the crunch of the mirror in the shutter.


----------



## BL (Sep 10, 2013)

canon returned my 5Dc for this fix a few months ago. nothing wrong with the mirror, but wanted to perform preventative maintenance so i don't run into the issue while out and about.

was VERY pleased to find they not only reinformed the mirror, but cleaned it spotless, replaced my deteriorating mirror foam, and shook out what looked like a cat's litter box in the pentraprism, all shipped overnight to and from... at no charge to me.

yay for canon services!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## yanwei (Sep 16, 2013)

BL said:


> canon returned my 5Dc for this fix a few months ago. nothing wrong with the mirror, but wanted to perform preventative maintenance so i don't run into the issue while out and about.
> 
> was VERY pleased to find they not only reinformed the mirror, but cleaned it spotless, replaced my deteriorating mirror foam, and shook out what looked like a cat's litter box in the pentraprism, all shipped overnight to and from... at no charge to me.
> 
> yay for canon services!!! ;D ;D ;D



Hi BL, I was reading up on the same topic and noticed that you had a good experience with Canon. May I know which service center you had it sent to? I just bought a 5Dc from KEH and am thinking of sending it to Canon for cleaning, shuttle count, and whatever needs to be done.


----------



## SNOPPY1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi, I am not a profesional I got me a CANON 5D with a lot of extras but my wife just had a baby and have to many expenses I am trying to sell it any one knows if $900 us dls. is to much for all this in the picture???


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 25, 2014)

SNOPPY1 said:


> Hi, I am not a profesional I got me a CANON 5D with a lot of extras but my wife just had a baby and have to many expenses I am trying to sell it any one knows if $900 us dls. is to much for all this in the picture???



I buy and sell stuff all the time... so I'll give you my assessment. 

a 5Dc sell for around $500 in good condition... so that's a good start.
I sold a like new 28-135 the other day for $230 with my take away being around $210. So 710 total.
a set of light reflectors can be had for around $20... so used.. we are talking about $5. Sorry... it doesn't matter how much you paid for them unless they are top of the line and there is still a huge demand for them... so $5.
Extra batteries are nice... but they won't sell individually... 
I've sold new bags for $10 that are normally $20... and I've given away $50 bags to close a deal. Bags generally don't hold their value very well. 
The question is... what is that second lens? It is a usm lens... it is an ef lens... but that's about all I know. I don't think it is an 85mm which you can get $300 for, and I don't think it is a 50mm f/1.4 which you can get $250 for...
I'm not sure what the tripod looking thing is... so maybe...?

In short... yeah... $900 isn't too far off from a reasonable asking price, but if someone offers you $800... and the gear isn't in like new condition... I'd take it.


----------



## SNOPPY1 (Jan 25, 2014)

THE OTHER LENS IS A CANON 28-80MM $500 IS WITH THE GRIP OR WITH OUT?? HERE IS A LIST OF EVERYTHING I AM OFFERING.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 25, 2014)

SNOPPY1 said:


> THE OTHER LENS IS A CANON 28-80MM $500 IS WITH THE GRIP OR WITH OUT?? HERE IS A LIST OF EVERYTHING I AM OFFERING.



Like I said... 900 is about right. The 28-135 and the 28-80 are older lenses... and they aren't very impressive... at least not compared to the 18-135, 24-105, etc. The grip adds value to the package, but on its own isn't worth very much. Just the way things are... so maybe someone will give you $900... but if you tried to sell everything separately... you would probably receive WAY less. 

I can't speak to the manfrotto gear... I'm ignorant.


----------

